# REPORT: 1/8 Duck Research Pier



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there guys!! It's been awhile, so I thought I'd post the results of my most recent fishing trip here>>>> 
Greetings and positive vibrations to you all!!! Thought I'd post a report and share the days action..... We launched out of Hampton around 6:30am en route to points south; specifically Duck. The crew aboard the 'Widespread Panic' today consisted of Mark and his son Jeremiah, West, Captain Disco(Paul), and myself.... The CAT hustled down the beach and into the sunrise at about 23kts... Along the way we searched for the tell-tale signs of Striper activity...birds, bait balls, etc..... We observed a good number of boats and some scattered bird activity near the False Cape and NC/VA border, but the captain kept her into the wind and we finally arrived in Duck after a comfortable 2 1/2hrs.... Things started slow as we made a steady pick of fish in the 28-38" range on an assortment of baits....The water temperature was between 46-47* and we generally fished 40-60ft. of water..... Initially it seemed the Mojo was the ticket, and then the Stretch's started in with some contributions...At n00n time, we had 4 in the box and had 4 pull-off's.... Then around 1pm things got REAL fishy, and the run paid off as we started to get some quality and quantity... Suddenly the birds massed, and the bite was 'ON'!!!! Double and triple headers were the norm, and it was all we could do to bail 15-25lbs. fishies..... The key to our success seemed in part do to our constant jigging of the wire-line rigs; and what a thrill getting hammered by the Striped beasts with rod in hand...AWESOME stuff!!! At about 2pm we needed to start our trip back north and remained at the ready to hit any beehives we might encounter along the way..... About 3 to 4 miles above the Duck pier 'Disco' spots the mother lode, and we get busy in a waterfall of Gannett's.....Boom, boom, boom, BOOM.....I had been jigging a blue Rebel Windcheater when Bubba came a callin'..... I was apprehensive to say, 'BIG FISH", because at first, they're all big fish aren't they(lol)... So, I fought the log, and when he surfaced we all gawked in silence and then excitement took over and 'Widespread Panic' insued... Some niffty work by the crew and the fish was being brought to net...As I leadered him up, Disco netted him and as soon as he was 1/3 in the net the line broke................... Miraculously, with some help from the fish gods, the fish remained in the net and we hoisted his bad self over the side.....YEE~HAW!!!!!! This fish was 47" in length... My biggest thus far....HUGE THANKS to Captain Disco and crew for an awesome day and a fish I will never forget Finally tally was somewhere from 30 to 40 fish.... all colors, all sizes, but primarily on the bottom.... Thanks for l00king in and GO GET 'EM!!!! 
GO SEAHAWKS 

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 
 
Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report....*

Sounds like ya had a great time.


----------

